# E caller sound files



## kabic (Jan 4, 2017)

Have been searching for some extra sound files I can put on my new caller. Found a lot of site mentioned in other threads, but I also found: http://www.gsmoutdoors.com/maestro/digital-sounds/

I don't think I have seen it mentioned so wanted to post a FYI


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting it !


----------

